# Havanese Hunting Dogs?



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Holy Cow! I heard Riki outside barking with a sound I have never heard him use before...a deep gutteral growl bark...and lunging at something in our yard. Daisy was growling but holding back. Turns out it was a young possum that was playing "dead" and had I not been out there to stop him, who knows what Riki would have done to the poor thing. I have told Alana in the past not to let her hamster out of its cage and now I truly see why.

Havanese as a hunter? Who would have thought they had an aggressive bone in their bodies? Wow. Have your dogs done this?

One of the best things I taught Riki was leave it or I'd still be washing his face to get off the .....


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy and the jack russell next door do not get along. in fairness the jack russell barks at everyone and everything but mugsy runs over to the fence and barks back ferociously.
of course he then comes running back into the house...


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I've had Desilu get into the hunting frenzie when the terriers get into it. But I also think that he would go down the hole after the rat since he was raised by terriers.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Bess loves to chase squirrels. All one has to do is say the word squirrel and she is on high alert running from window to window. If she is outside she does a frantic circuit of the yard stopping at each tree to. Of course she makes so much noise that the squirrels are long gone. Bess makes this high pitched squeal/moan as she races about.

It's hysterical.

Triona


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty has been on sentry duty since her encounter last week

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10319&highlight


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori has a pretty high prey-drive. She loves to hunt lizards in the yards and will patrol as often as I let her out. But, she really "kicks it into high gear" when she sees a squirrel. They're often on the top of the fence taunting her. I pity the one who accidentally slips and falls if she's around. I can't be held responsible...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I forget they are dogs after all!*

He is usually such a sweet boy...to people! But not to intruders in his yard. All I have to say is that I am incredibly grateful that it wasn't a skunk as our poor neighbor had to deal with a month ago. I think their lab still stinks a bit after all those baths.

Riki is a tiger!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

heh, unless toting kittens around by the head, then laying them down and licking them all over counts, Murray is anti-hunting. :nono: He runs for the door if he sees any sign of critters in the yard, other than our cats.


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

We had a couple of rounds of rats as pets for the boys while we have had Tugger. It was actually quite pathetic to watch Tugger with the rats. He thought they were some strange kind of puppy. He licked them and groomed them and then rolled over on his tummy and let them crawl all over him. they loved him because he was so soft and cozy to curl up beside. The only thing we had to watch was Tugger rolling on top of them but they were pretty quick to get out of the way. Also, they thought Tugger was the greatest toy. He would come over to their cage and they would run to that side and stick their noses out to lick him. I think the dog had a better relationship than my kids did with the rats! But, in the yard, Tugger still barks aggressively at the "devil" squirrels and "killer" rabbits that he thinks are invading his yard. I think with the rats he saw them more as part of his pack rather than an intruder. Hopefully you can set up the hamster in a similar way to prevent any problems.



Rikidaisy said:


> Holy Cow! I heard Riki outside barking with a sound I have never heard him use before...a deep gutteral growl bark...and lunging at something in our yard. Daisy was growling but holding back. Turns out it was a young possum that was playing "dead" and had I not been out there to stop him, who knows what Riki would have done to the poor thing. I have told Alana in the past not to let her hamster out of its cage and now I truly see why.
> 
> Havanese as a hunter? Who would have thought they had an aggressive bone in their bodies? Wow. Have your dogs done this?
> 
> One of the best things I taught Riki was leave it or I'd still be washing his face to get off the .....


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

Riley has a thing for chasing birds, especially crows. He will stop us on a walk to stand and bark at crows on a wire above us.

Jonah runs to the front fence and makes that deep gutteral growl bark and kicks his hind feet out behind him. You would think a hatchet murderer was approaching the house. But instead, it is usually the neighbor cat, Dippy, sitting in our driveway thumbing his nose and sticking out his tongue just to annoy him.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'd like a video of that*

oh those back leg kickers. So tuff!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mugsy & Kaylie said:


> mugsy and the jack russell next door do not get along. in fairness the jack russell barks at everyone and everything but mugsy runs over to the fence and barks back ferociously.
> of course he then comes running back into the house...


This is what happens at our house too, with the Boxer next door. Ricky goes balistic, as does the dog next door. Sammy just follows suit because it looks like fun!  It is a PITA!

Interesting how Riki reacted to the possum, Linda! These guys are dogs, first and foremost. Sometimes it's hard to remember that. lol Glad Riki and the possum didn't get into a tussle. I'm not sure who would have won that one!! :fencing:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*havanese club get togethers...*

all these havanese getting along just great...and then along comes a big dog comes along and they all go nuts! You can have three hundred havanese in a room...and great...but add another big breed to the mix and these snobs act up!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter goes crazy if you say the word "squirrel" when we're outside! It takes a second but then Murphy realizes what's going on and joins in. They'll run all over the yard and then both will put their front paws up on the tree they think the squirrel is in. It's so funny!


----------

